# ECM Synchronika



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

I am very tempted to buy the Synchronika has anyone got one or whats your thoughs on it as i am half thinking Profitec 700 or Synchronika


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Not got one though is machine upgrade target for me. I have ecm mechanika.

I'd choose the ecm over the profitec just because it's prettier and a more recent design - they're pretty much identical inside I think.


----------



## CardinalBiggles (Apr 24, 2017)

Ive done a bit of research into this very question recently!

The internals are not the issue - virtually the same. Top quality in design, manufacturing and components

Quality in the cup - both fantastic.

The price difference is marginal.

Which to go for?

Do you like levers or rotary steam/water valves? Both are spring loaded. You shouldnt get any dripping from either.

Both have timer/pid, two dials. Where do you prefer your dials and PID? At the top? Or at the bottom where your eyes are already looking at the PF area, but where your sight line might have stuff in the way - cups, PF, scales etc?

How about the styling details? Look at the lever and portafilter handles on the ECM. You've just gotta touch them.....

You'll see more Profitecs on sale on the net from various suppliers. I think ECM choose their dealerships very carefully.

Iirc the price difference between the two is £130ish. Well the ECM handles are £60 each, and the lever steam controls are typically £100+ options on prosumer machines. The chrome work on the ECM (imho) looks better worked.

The Profitec was a close call, but in the end I've chosen Synchronika. I will be looking at the thing every time I go into the kitchen for years and years and years. In six months time I don't want to be wishing I'd spent just a little bit more for the individual looks, style and functionality of the ECM.

I used to work for IBM in a previous life, and if they made coffee machines it would be ECM! There was a company motto that remains with me to this day: "The Quality endures long after the Price has been forgotten".

Here's an engineer's assessment of the 700. Nothing wrong with it at all. Go with your gut. I suspect that by even asking the question, though, deep down you want the ECM.....!?

Oh, I forgot to mention the Profitec grinder matches the 700, and was on my short list for a matching duo, but further research into Profitec/ECM grinders (on three continents!) moved me away from them. Retention is significant on all, the Profitec clumps, and the Titan is inconsistent and wasteful.

https://www.home-barista.com/espresso-machines/notes-on-profitec-pro-700-use-by-engineer-t34748.html

And for balance there is this:


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

both look good but what extra do you get for your money with the Synchronika?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

CardinalBiggles said:


> Oh, I forgot to mention the Profitec grinder matches the 700, and was on my short list for a matching duo, but further research into Profitec/ECM grinders (on three continents!) moved me away from them. Retention is significant on all, the Profitec clumps, and the Titan is inconsistent and wasteful.


Have you actually used one? I have used the T64 for almost 2 years, and I disagree somewhat to your comments.

If you had researched in all the tree continents (There are 6 in total, so not sure which of the tree you searched at)  There is a quite detailed evaluation on a mod to improve the retention rate at the CoffeeSnobs forum in Australia. It was done by me.

Retention is about 6g in the cute. Retention inside the chamber is about 1g.

It does not clump.

It's very consistent, if used as intended.

It's a great machine, and I would have one again in a heart beat if I had the space on my counter top.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

icom102 said:


> both look good but what extra do you get for your money with the Synchronika?


Joysticks, better portafilters, better finish overall. It's pretty much a Pro-700 inside.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Better styling too imo


----------



## CardinalBiggles (Apr 24, 2017)

.


----------



## CardinalBiggles (Apr 24, 2017)

icom102 said:


> both look good but what extra do you get for your money with the Synchronika?


Errrr..... didn't I just lay that out fer ya! ☺


----------



## CardinalBiggles (Apr 24, 2017)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Have you actually used one? I have used the T64 for almost 2 years, and I disagree somewhat to your comments.
> 
> If you had researched in all the tree continents (There are 6 in total, so not sure which of the tree you searched at)  There is a quite detailed evaluation on a mod to improve the retention rate at the CoffeeSnobs forum in Australia. It was done by me.
> 
> ...


Glad it works for you. Yes I read about your mod, it's a clever one. But why would I want to pay £700 for a grinder just to fk about with it. 7gm of retention is far from best of breed, when others can achieve, say 1 or 2g.

And it does clump. That's why they fit the grid, to try to limit it. Maybe it's the humidity here compared to Sunny climes? I do know that the German forum members don't rate them, even though they are a German brand. They prefer the Eureka Atom and 65E, then Mazzer and Compaq. Their reviewers don't get excited by any of them. BB arent big fans either, and they are a very credible authority. As I understand it the grinders have Anfim innards..... so why pay more?

But we are all different. I can appreciate that everyone has different tastes, priorities and opinions.

After my own research I wasn't prepared to drop £700 on the table for a product which had such a variable reaction. But that's just me.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

CardinalBiggles said:


> Glad it works for you. Yes I read about your mod, it's a clever one. But why would I want to pay £700 for a grinder just to fk about with it. 7gm of retention is far from best of breed, when others can achieve, say 1 or 2g.
> 
> And it does clump. That's why they fit the grid, to try to limit it. Maybe it's the humidity here compared to Sunny climes? I do know that the German forum members don't rate them, even though they are a German brand. They prefer the Eureka Atom and 65E, then Mazzer and Compaq. Their reviewers don't get excited by any of them. BB arent big fans either, and they are a very credible authority. As I understand it the grinders have Anfim innards..... so why pay more?
> 
> ...


Other grinders also have devices to remove clumps or static, such as anti-static grids, flaps or crushers. All achieving pretty much the same.

You say that others grinders you mentioned retain 1 or 2g? I never knew that. I was under the impression average retention was around 4-7g. The 65E looks good, but for me, the T64 won as it was much more kitchen friendly (smaller footprint overall, width-wise specially).

Anyway, it's a thread about the Synchronika after all....


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

Got my Synchronika tonight what temp should i have the steam and coffee boiler set to when i lift the brew leaver water and steam come out i guess i have it set to high ?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

icom102 said:


> Got my Synchronika tonight what temp should i have the steam and coffee boiler set to when i lift the brew leaver water and steam come out i guess i have it set to high ?


Congratulations! Sorry, I can't make much sense of what you wrote....

My Pro-700 is set to 94C. That's a good starting point in my opinion for the brew boiler.

For the steam boiler, mine is currently set to around 1.3bar pressure, at 126C.

Edit: I now understand what you are saying. Appears that the brew temp is set too high? Where did you buy it from?


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

I got it from bellabarista the pid display is going between brew boiler 1.06 and steam 12.4 at the min


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

icom102 said:


> I got it from bellabarista the pid display is going between brew boiler 1.06 and steam 12.4 at the min


Brew boiler 106????

That's too high!

The PID allows you to set an Off-set temperature, which is the difference between the temperature inside the boiler and the temperature in the group. That difference, at least on the pro-700, is set to 15C.

If your display is showing 106, and the offset is set to 15, that means that the temperature inside the boiler is set to 121C, hence why you see flash boiling water.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

icom102 said:


> I got it from bellabarista the pid display is going between brew boiler 1.06 and steam 12.4 at the min


Check this out: I think it must be the same for the synchronika.

http://www.profitec-espresso.com/fileadmin/redakteurupload/Produkte/Pro700/PID_Einstellungen/PID_Einstellungen_Pro700_englisch.pdf


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

the settings look a bit different what should i have it at ?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

In the document there are "defaults". I'd just do that. If you are in the UK, you may want to have both boilers working together instead of the brew giving priority to the steam boiler.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

icom102 said:


> the settings look a bit different what should i have it at ?


So, what settings do you have?

I'd not mess about too much. What setting do you have for E1?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

At this stage, just make sure that F.01 is set to C, F.02 is set to 5 (both boilers) and that E1 is set to 14 and E2 is set to 0.


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

All i have is T1 T2 and clean i cant get it to do anything else the 700 must be different from mine


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

icom102 said:


> All i have is T1 T2 and clean i cant get it to do anything else the 700 must be different from mine


Did you:

- Turn the machine off;

- While machine is off, hold both + and - together;

- While holding them together, turn the machine on

At least that's how it works for the P-700.

If that's now how it works for the Synchronika, then I can't help you.

PS: I just read on Clive Coffee (American site) and the 700 and your machine are exactly the same for the PID config.

Follow the instructions and you'll get there.


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

No i didnt i will try that tomorrow what temp should the brew boiler be set at?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

icom102 said:


> No i didnt i will try that tomorrow what temp should the brew boiler be set at?


94C is a good start. But make sure those default parameters F.01, F.02, E.1 and E.2 are set correctly as per linked document.


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

i will check tomorrow thanks o what about the steam is 12.4 ok?


----------



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

Icom congrats on your purchase. I'll be joining your situation very shortly. Exported onTuesday, I'm flying out to HK to collect tomorrow morning!

My Synchronika is also from BB, so let me see what setting my machine comes in. Surely, I'm guessing it's gonna be the same.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

icom102 said:


> i will check tomorrow thanks o what about the steam is 12.4 ok?


Should be good.

The values in E.1 of "14" and E.2 of "0" in the PID setup are the important values here, just to re-iterate, as your brew water temp was too high.


----------



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

Until now I didn't know you could set brew temp above boiling 

I'll report back once machine is up and running!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

BB bench test all machines prior to shipping. I would be surprised if they had sent it out incorrectly. If I were you I would ring them first of all before you go blundering about


----------



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> BB bench test all machines prior to shipping. I would be surprised if they had sent it out incorrectly. If I were you I would ring them first of all before you go blundering about


Good to know. Thanks


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

dfk41 said:


> BB bench test all machines prior to shipping. I would be surprised if they had sent it out incorrectly. If I were you I would ring them first of all before you go blundering about


I agree, however there's no harm in checking the parameters before calling them though.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> I agree, however there's no harm in checking the parameters before calling them though.


If Bb have sent this out wrong, then Claudette needs to know to ensure it does not happen again. There ought to be no need for the op to adjust anything, in the early days anyway


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

Tried it this morning with 93°C for the brew temp and the steam 124°C seems ok lovely cup of coffee just need to fine tune the grind and master the milk steaming


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

icom102 said:


> Tried it this morning with 93°C for the brew temp and the steam 124°C seems ok lovely cup of coffee just need to fine tune the grind and master the milk steaming


Glad to hear that! So, you changed from 106 to 93?


----------



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

At the airport now, literally about to board the plane to go and collect my sync and t64, but just got a call from FedEx, saying there's a problem. Wtf.

I'm about to board the flight, especially for this.

They tell me one of the 2 boxes 'maybe' missing. Whether that's the sync box or grinder box, they don't know. They also say both might mysteriously rock up ready for collection tomorrow morning. Ffs...

They say maybe someone just forgot to scan the barcode on the box. They sounded sooooo unprofessional.

I'll arrive tomorrow morning to find out if sync only, grinder only or both have arrived.

The automated updates said nothing about it stuck at Heathrow..

Wish me luck guys..


----------



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

Sorry, just venting my frustration. I thought I crossed all the T's and did the i's.. I planned for all eventualities... Not this though.. Automated emails from FedEx means bugger all until it actually arrives!


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

u2jewel said:


> At the airport now, literally about to board the plane to go and collect my sync and t64, but just got a call from FedEx, saying there's a problem. Wtf.
> 
> I'm about to board the flight, especially for this.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that. Hope both are there waiting for you. If it were me I would have blown a gasket.


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

yes and alls good jsut the grind and steaming to master now


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

where are u going to collect it?


----------



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

Just landed in HK.

I'm having it held at the FedEx office in the cargo terminal at the Hong Kong international Airport (or supposedly)

They are now closed, so gonna visit a Cafe tomorrow morning I've always been curious about.

Hazel and Hershey https://www.hazelnhershey.com

Get a nice shot of espresso, and if I like the taste, buy loads of roasted beans, as much as my hand carry on to the plants journey back allows.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

What a journey for your new machine. Try and keep sane! It will all be worth it in th end


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@u2jewel, I am hoping that by now you've been united with your machine & grinder? We are eagerly waiting for news!


----------



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> @u2jewel, I am hoping that by now you've been united with your machine & grinder? We are eagerly waiting for news!


Loonnng story short, no.

Here's what happened.

Last Friday I had flown out from Vietnam to Hong Kong, because Bella Barista shipped it by FedEx last Tuesday, got multiple 'automated' status update emails from FedEx saying my 2 boxes were progressing nicely on their journey from the UK to HK.

Well, guess what?

As I was boarding my flight, literally by the boarding gates, I find myself speaking to a FedEx staff, telling me one of the boxes is missing.

FFS, Wtf?

I ask her which one, she's not sure. The tracking number doesn't identify if the box is 10kg or 40kg. I ask her where it is, she says she doesn't know for sure, but maybe Heathrow customs. Then i asked her what on earth were those fairy tale status update emails I was getting. She didn't know what happened. I asked her when it was coming to HK. She didn't know. I asked her if there was a chance, if I decided to extend my stay and wait, that it might come soon. I knew the answer, but wanted to hear it for the sake of it. She didn't know.

I bought a cheap ticket, which was non refundable and non changeable date, because I wanted to keep costs down. I already paid for over-weight baggage fees in anticipation for something that might give me a hernia in transport.

Had no choice but to board the flight. Airport ground staff giving me death stares for me repeatedly ignoring final boarding notification.

Anyway, arrived in HK, went to a roastery Cafe I was curious about, had a few espressos to taste and try different stuff and stocked up on beans. Had nice chat with staff there, only to realize that I forgot to set my watch 1 hour forward, and was cutting it short for the time remaining to go to FedEx, collect whatever was waiting for me there, and then head off to airport.

Got into a taxi, showed the address of FedEx cargo terminal depot, and got there. About 8 miles away from passenger terminal. Taxi got refused entry into the cargo terminal compound , so got dropped off outside the gate. It's my first time there, and it's really remote. Lots of articulated lorries, occasional bus, but nothing else.

I told the driver to please hang around, he shouted something back (don't know Cantonese) asked to be paid, and he left. I go on the hunt for FedEx office, which I eventually find, showed my passport, and he goes to the corner where there are 2 boxes. One big, one small. For a split second, I got my hopes up high, lasting only until he picks up a box with ease. That's when I knew I drew the short straw, and it was the grinder, not the Synchronika, or both which I was hoping for.

I point to the watch, saying I'm running late, please call taxi. I had about an hour before my scheduled departure time.

He goes into another office, on the phone for eternity, only to come out and say 'sorry, no taxi, busy'.

I pick up the box, only 10 kg or thereabouts, but even the 5 minute walk to the gate knackers me. I ask the gatekeeper to pleeeeaaassse call a taxi. Dammit... No English. I look up the road. It's miles away from the passenger terminal. I do a Quick mental arithmetic, in how fast do I need to run with a grinder, of all things, in my arms in order to make it to the passenger terminal, when my thought process gets interrupted by my realisation that the last time I ran was 20 years ago at school playing rugby.

I'm frantically thinking what to do, when it starts raining. I'm thinking, 'I love coffee, but is this worth it?'

I sit down on the ground, wet, helpless and hopeless. Reach into my pocket, got 1 cigarette left. As I light it up, I see a light. A random taxi rocks up, so I leap at it, getting nearly run over.

I tell the driver that for all intents and purposes, until the terminal, he is not allowed to touch the brake pedal.

I run across the terminal to check in. I made it. The lady at the counter says, 'sir, we were expecting 60kg.' I told her 'so was I' , and popped in a question to see if I can get refunded for the extra baggage fee prepaid. No luck.

All the carrying and running made me extremely stiff the next day....


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Man! I really do feel for you. I am so sorry to hear this. What are you going to do about the machine? When is it turning up?


----------



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

P. S.

still in Heathrow, just got another update from FedEx. What possible reasons do customs have to hold it for a week? The better not have set it up in their coffee room!

The above sounds crazy, but it is not exaggerated. I don't wish this misfortune on anyone. The saving grace is, there was no damage on what mattered. That would have been the worst.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Fingers crossed for when the machine arrives!


----------



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

Been in touch with BB, and they say that not much can be done once sent. Kinda understandable...

Why FedEx? I've had prior bad experience with them, they are much more expensive compared to DHL, aren't they?

My 'go bag' is still packed, ready to fly when it comes. I might have a business trip to HK, but that's a fortnight away. Dunno if I want to leave it hanging around in a place like this


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Curriers hey... When I ordered my Kinu, they simply... Er... Lost it. Still out there somewhere. Thankfully Christian (The Kinu head engineer and owner) send me another one. Bit of consolation there, at least they know that your machine is at Heathrow... DHL had - and still does not - have any idea where my stuff was/is. The other one arrived in 24 hours from Frankfurt to Oxford.

Finger crossed it will all be worthwhile in the end.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Wow! That's some story - thanks for sharing it with us! And I think I have problems when Hermes leave my distribution tool with a neighbour. Respect!


----------



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

Well, here I am guys, sitting at the same seat waiting to board the flight. This time, I'm not expecting the phone to ring for that nightmare to start all over...

3 more hurdles. Checking Synchronika is undamaged at HK , flying with it back here without damage, and customs not going to be greedy if I get caught.

Wish me luck guys.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

u2jewel said:


> Well, here I am guys, sitting at the same seat waiting to board the flight. This time, I'm not expecting the phone to ring for that nightmare to start all over...
> 
> 3 more hurdles. Checking Synchronika is undamaged at HK , flying with it back here without damage, and customs not going to be greedy if I get caught.
> 
> Wish me luck guys.


Good luck!


----------



## Teresap (Jun 11, 2017)

Oh my goodness . . .really good luck . . .

Teresa x


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

u2jewel said:


> Well, here I am guys, sitting at the same seat waiting to board the flight. This time, I'm not expecting the phone to ring for that nightmare to start all over...
> 
> 3 more hurdles. Checking Synchronika is undamaged at HK , flying with it back here without damage, and customs not going to be greedy if I get caught.
> 
> Wish me luck guys.


Good Luck!!

We are waiting with baited breath here! Hope it all works out this time (I have to say your previous exposition did make a chuckle, in disbelief, what an unbelievably fraught trip you had).


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Good luck!


----------



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

What's that proverbial saying? A picture pains a thousand words?


----------



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

Pain =paints, damn autocorrect..

But kinda ironic.

I Google but couldn't find an appropriate picture to tell another drama that unfolded today.

I lost my phone at HK international Airport. Only realised once I was on the plane.

I used this sad truth of losing a $800 phone to my advantage at customs, begging to let me off the duty he was about to slap on me. It would be about the same, I found out. It wasn't 300% as I had seen before, but now more reasonable.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Really pleased for you - you've been through a lot. Enjoy the coffee that your lovely machine will no doubt make.


----------



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

To anyone who reads this, Quick question.

Every time I touch it, I get zapped. Same for the grinder. Sometimes, I have experienced in the past, something feeling like a fuzzy buzzing electrical current running across appliances. But this time, it's near full on electrocution. What do I need to do? How do I ground it?


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

Either the problem is Static, but



> fuzzy buzzing


 means you have an electrical fault that causing the ground to be live.

THIS IS VERY IMPORTANT...

Get some one with electrical knowledge to test for any voltage between the appliance ground and a 'different ground that's known to be good.

The correct test point and test can vary depending on what your electrical supply method is, and I cant see it from here, lol.

So trying to generalize in this case would be foolhardy.

GET IT TESTED.

Not being funny or a drama queen... call a qualified sparky and don't touch anything until he / she has fixed the issue, if they cant come straight away then take yourself and family out and stay out, as its a potential (pun intended) death trap.



> How do I ground it?


In your case / location it may involve a ground rod backed up with an RCD, but it may be that its a case of defective wiring... short answer is that you don't its a job for some one with the training and measuring equipment that's a lot more advanced than a multimeter


----------



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

DaveP said:


> Either the problem is Static, but means you have an electrical fault that causing the ground to be live.
> 
> THIS IS VERY IMPORTANT...
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave..

Missed your post, so busy playing with my new darling.

The plugs here are those euro style 2 prongs, unlike UK where they're is a built in 3rd.

It happens with my rice cooker, toaster etc, but those I don't really care about. The sync I do so I will get someone to check the electricity system out, and also ask the locals what the hell is the deal elsewhere.

Cheers.

Just finished dialing the grinder in and making first shot with sync + Bella Barista gas light blend. Can't take anymore zaps tonight...


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Good to hear you got your new set up home safe and sound (at the cost of your phone! Oops!)

Please get your electrics checked, as DaveP says this really IS important. Keep safe.


----------



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

Glad to report that the Sync has survived the long journey from the UK to Vietnam via HK. Checked all systems, no dings, leaks or scratches..

Now, this box, as some of you are aware, got held up at customs @Heathrow. Wow, the customs did a shitty job repacking. A) the corner strut Styrofoam were all squashed together at the bottom, not corners where they are meant to be. B) were mighty stingy with packing tape for the repackaging, my grinder box was half open. C) 1 bag of gas light beans were torn or opened. I really can't figure out which. Maybe sharp edges of the grid tray ripped the bag. Or, quite possible, they opened to test a sample to make sure they are not drugs? Somehow no spillage of beans inside the box, but a hole in the bag. Damn, Should have weighed the remainder to see if any were missing. If it was 2-3 grams then test? If 18 grams, someone pulled a double. If nothing missing, then just bad repackaging.


----------



## CardinalBiggles (Apr 24, 2017)

Coffee is notoriously used by the crims to mask the smell of class A drugs to the K9 nose.


----------



## CardinalBiggles (Apr 24, 2017)

icom102 said:


> All i have is T1 T2 and clean i cant get it to do anything else the 700 must be different from mine


I did see a couple of videos on YouTube where they set the PID variables step by step.

Have a look at the I Love Coffee Canadian vids.


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

Got it going now just need sort a good grinder


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

why did you have to come all they way to get the Sync?


----------



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

CardinalBiggles said:


> Coffee is notoriously used by the crims to mask the smell of class A drugs to the K9 nose.


Good point. Sounds especially dodgy of I asked for it to be held at the FedEx depot without a firm shipping address! It's like using a P.O. box


----------



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

icom102 said:


> why did you have to come all they way to get the Sync?


I wanted to avoid importing it directly to Vietnam. Sure, would have been more convenient, but horror stories of shippings being held ransom for official and unofficial taxes, confiscations, procrastinations.. Basically, you disagree to pay whatever they feel like asking for on that day would lead to huge disputes and confiscations.

At the airport, I have the power to turn back and send it back, since it is still in my possession.


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

lake_m said:


> Wow! That's some story - thanks for sharing it with us! And I think I have problems when Hermes leave my distribution tool with a neighbour. Respect!


This had HERMES all over it, I have yet to completely read this story but it just brought to mind three issues I've had in the last two months with HERMES involved and another parcel due yesterday has yet to arrive, I daren't look to see who the courier is.

Jon-Willy


----------

